# old goodyear wings bike i found



## t4man (Jul 20, 2011)

found this yesterday. nice set of old Allstates, bike is actually in good shape, just patina'd


----------



## jpromo (Jul 20, 2011)

That's a nice patina all over that bike! That should be a Colson made bicycle and I know somebody on here that is looking for that exact chainguard. Contact Scrubbinrims on here if you'd be at all interested in selling the chainguard. No pressure if not


----------



## t4man (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm gonna sell it or part it out.  Will this chain guard work on other bikes? I heard it and the rack would work on a Colson Imperial?


----------



## balboa732 (Jul 20, 2011)

sent you a pm


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like the rack if it isn't spoken for already. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Boris (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Tony-
I sent you another PM.
Dave


----------



## t4man (Jul 26, 2011)

*bike*

Dave, The chain guard is gone.


----------



## JimK (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent you a PM.

JimK


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks anyway Tony. Sent payment for other stuff late last week.


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2011)

*Payment sent*

Hi Tony-
I just sent you a PM.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Tony-
I received the parts at the end of last week. Thank you! I'm very pleased with them and the way you packed them. I also just sent you a new PM today.


----------

